# Gamescom Ticekt für Sonntag - 6 EUR



## Jimbo-the-Bimbo (16. August 2011)

*Gamescom Ticekt für Sonntag - 6 EUR*

Hallo zusammen,


Ich  biete einen Gutschein für den Online Ticket Shop der Gamescom an, den  ich fälschlicherweise bei groupon.de gekauft habe (Hatte übersehen, dass  der Gutschein nur Sonntag gilt).  

Mit dem Gutschein bekommt man eine Eintrittskarte für die Gamescom  im PDF Format (zum selber ausdrucken). Es entstehen keine weiteren  Kosten. Die Karte kostet an der Tageskasse normal 15 EUR. 

https://shop.koelnmesse.de/kmesse/kmisa/b2c/index.jsp?language=de&exhibitionIntName=M20110480 

Zahlung per PayPal erwünscht, im Gegenzug verschicke ich dann umgehend den Gutschein-Code.

Bei Interess bitte eine PM schicken.


----------

